# FATBOY Challange 2016 - 50,000 miles



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

Based on last years total of 37k how about we aim for 50k this year, anything above that we can adjust the challange acccordingly

Rules:


> The rules are simple. If you pedal it, POST IT! whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT! Use this thread as a primary means to track your bicycling, whether it's a moving bike, a stationary bike, a trainer, whatever. POST. THE. MILES!
> 
> if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one, AFTER the mileage. ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow


Link to 2015 Fatboy Challenge - http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...ge-project-100-000-miles-take-2-a-944461.html


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Yes, lets do this.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

In! I'll start - 7 miles today


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I sticky'd this thread and un-sticky'd the 2015 version.

Link to 2015 - http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...ge-project-100-000-miles-take-2-a-944461.html


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for taking care of that for me man


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

7+ 28.4=35.4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

35.4 + 30 = 65.4


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

65.4 + 9.75 = 75.15


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

SO is this for fat people? or people with specialized fatboy's?


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

75.15 + 23.4 = 98.55

(23.4 ytd)

I wouldn't consider myself fat by any stretch, but this has typically been for clydesdales (200 + pound riders)


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

98.55 + 9.7 = 108.25

6 foot 1, 173lb. The Fatboy is my winter trainer. I can't sit inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

108.25 + 11.03 = 119.28


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

119.28 + 35.7 = 154.98

(59.1 year to date)


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

154.98 + 9.67 = 164.65


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

164.65 + 18.93 = 183.58


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

183.58+26.2 =209.78


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

209.78 + 16.58 = 226.36


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

226.36 + 10.19 = 236.55


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

236.55 + 39.9 = 276.45

(99 even ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

276.45 + 158.48 = 434.93 (158.48 ytd) 


(note for self - includes up through Monday morning 1/25/2016 commute, does NOT include Monday evening commute)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

434.93 + 26.3 = 461.23

(125.3 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

461.23 + 34.72 = 495.95 (193.20 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

495.95 + 173.4 = 669.35

(173.4 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

669.35 + 65.81 = 735.16 miles (259.01 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

735.16 + 54.8 = 789.96 
(228.2 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

789.96 + 89.7 = 879.66

(317.9 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

879.66 + 126.24 = 1005.90 (385.25 ytd including end of day 2/8/2016)


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

1005.9 + 5 = 1010.9


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

1010.9+7.4=1018.3


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

1018.3 + 171.8 = 1190.1
Miles since last update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

1190.1 + 76.9 = 1,267

(202.2 ytd)


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

1267 + 20 = 1,287


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

1287 + 98.8 = 1385.8

(416.7 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

1,385.8 + 57.43 = 1,443.23

(259.63 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

1443.23 + 101.4 = 1544.63

(518.1 ytd)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.26 = *1554.89*


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

H3LlIoN said:


> + 10.26 = *1554.89*


I'm at 1,065.9 for the year so the group is at 2620.8 now


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

2620.8+89.8=2710.6 

Two weeks of commuting and rec. riding.


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

2710.6 + 69.4 = 2780.0

(587.5 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2780.0 + 58.3 = 2,838.3

(317.93 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

2838.3 + 51.3 = 2889.6

Recovering from ankle surgery so a little slow at building up miles!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

2889.6 + 6.8 = 2896.4


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2,896.4 + 41.7 = 2,938.1


(359.63 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

2,938.1 + 7 = 2945.1


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

2945.1 + 18.1 =2963.2


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

> 2963.2


 + 6.03 = *2969.23*

(16.29 ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

2969.23 + 109.6 = 3078.83

(697.1 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3078.83 + 46.4 = 3,125.23

(406.03 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

3125.23 + 1 = 3126.23


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

3126.23 + 2.4 = 3128.64


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

3128.64 + 300 = 3428.64

I'm going to try to remember to update every 300 miles


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

3428.64+50= 3478.64


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3478.64 + 32.7 = 3,511.34

(438.73 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

3,511.34 + 84.7 = 3,596.04

(781.9 ytd)


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

3596.04 + 2.5 = 3598.54


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

First post here... 377.2 YTD

3598.54 + 377.2 = 3,975.74


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Ytd 107.7

3,975.74 + 107.7 = 4,083.44


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

First post in here. Gonna add my YTD.

4,083.44 + 896.41 (ytd) = 4,979.85


6'3 235~ish


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

4979.85 + 2.5 = 4982.35


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

4982.35 + 75.4 = 5057.75

(857.4 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

5,057.75 +51.4 = 5,109.15

(490.13 ytd 7.73 trails)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 3.9 = *5113.05* tuning some stuff

(20.19ytd)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

5,113.05 + 35.8 = 5,148.85

(893.3 ytd)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Got to demo a 29er Fuse 6fattie. Damned good fun.

+ 25.95 = *5174.80*

(46.14ytd)


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

55.48 + 5174.80 = 5230.28


----------



## OldAZGoat (Mar 25, 2016)

TRaGiK said:


> 55.48 + 5174.80 = 5230.28


5230.28 + 15.1 = 5245.38


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

5245.38 + 21 = 5266.31


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

5266.31 + 82.8 = 5349.11

(976.1 ytd)


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

Just picked biking back up last month for the year. All trail

5349.11 + 44.3 = 5393.41


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

5393.41 + 7.8 = 5401.21


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

5401.21 + 68.25 = 5,469.46

(558.38 ytd 22.28 trails)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

5,469.46 + 94.3 = 5,563.76

(1070 ytd)


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I just completed a tour on Ireland's west coast - I did the majority of the Wild Atlantic Way. I did a bunch of it on gravel and dirt roads, so I'm counting it.

1,232.8 miles.

5563.76
1232.80
---------
6796.56


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

Wanted to get 30+ miles in this week, but I managed to break a chain and chain ring on the Trek and then managed to get a flat on sealed tubeless tires for the Fuji. Moral of the story, always take a pump and spare bits with you, even for easier trails. 

6796.56+16.9 = 6813.46


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

6813.46 + 99.6 = 6913.06 

(1170.1 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

6,913.06 + 31.83 = 6,944.89

couple things here..... back 4 or 5 years ago when I started posting to this thread, we had like 80,000 or 90,000 miles.....at the rate we're going now, we won't be over 30,000 

I was humbled this past weekend....I started climbing Jim Branch Trail in DuPont Forest yesterday....I heard some voices behind me during the first mile or so. I got a text, so I pulled over. I was passed by a group of girls all decked out in their team gear and all. I hopped back on and tried to catch the "hotties"... couldn't even keep up even with all of the inspiration to check em out... Granted I weigh about as much as two of them, but I'm no spring chicken...been hammering for 20 years......


(590.21 ytd 30.11 trails)


----------



## South Ark (Mar 27, 2016)

6,944.89 + 8.3 = 6,953.19

Just picked up my brand new bike last night and first real ride in 14 years. Due to all the rain here it was a lot of soft sand and mud. Legs are jello and the butt bones are a little sore but I'm glad to be back on a bike! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

6,953.19 + 4.5 = 6,957.69

(Stationary)


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

Living just north of Houston has sucked the last week with regards to the amount of rainfall. Resorted to hopping on the stationary to keep pedaling this week. So I have 61.2 trail miles and 30 stationary miles on the year thus far. 

6957.69 + 30 = 6987.69


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

6987.69 + 1.9 + 5.2 + 5.9 = 7000.69

Need to ride more....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

7000.69 + 59.1 = 7059.79

(1218.1 ytd)


----------



## South Ark (Mar 27, 2016)

7059.79 + 10.5 = 7070.29

18.8 ytd, 1st week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

7070.29+300=7370.29


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

7370.29 + 9.9 = 7380.19


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

7,380.19 + 50.46 = 7,430.65


(640.67 ytd 45.67 trails)


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

Trails still pretty well tore up from the wind, spent most of my last attempt to get out on the biking clearing big limbs and help move fallen trunks. Just 5.2 miles on the trail this week thus far, 15 on the stationary. My YTD: Trail - 66.4 | Stationary: 45

7430.65 + 20.2 = 7450.85


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

7450.85 + 2.5 = 7453.35


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

115.63 + 7453.35 = 7568.98


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

7568.98+396YTD=7964.98

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

7964.98 + 73.2 = 8038.18

(1291.4 ytd)


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

8038.18 + 4.8 - 8042.98

Had the day off after coming back from my camping trip. After doing some after-vaca. chores, I decided to take my new-to-me 2003 Kona Fire Mountain hardtail out for a spin. I am still getting into shape, so I didn't take on any big uphills. I went around and down them though. It is supposed to be nice, so as long as I feel well after work, I will go out for rides afterwards.


----------



## plupien79 (Aug 10, 2009)

8042.98 + 4.78 = 8047.76

Trails Just opened Saturday.
First ride of the season, I sure feel OUT OF SHAPE.


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

8047.76 + 4.9 = 8052.66


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

8052.66 + 3.6 = 8056.26


----------



## Jim Harrell (May 5, 2016)

8056.26 + 12.60 = 8068.86


----------



## danefrench02 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys! So I'm new to this, should I add in all 895 miles I've rode this year so far or just my last ride? I'll do just my last one for now.

8068.86 + 15.9 = 8084.76


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

danefrench02 said:


> Hey guys! So I'm new to this, should I add in all 895 miles I've rode this year so far or just my last ride? I'll do just my last one for now.
> 
> 8068.86 + 15.9 = 8084.76


I'm pretty sure that YTD is ok if you have not entered them yet. In the future just add subsequent miles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

8084.76 + 3.5 = 8088.26


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

8088.26 + 92.6 = 8180.86 

(1384 ytd)


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

8180.86 + 12.8 = 8193.66

Personal YTD: 74.2 Trail and 50 Stationary


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

8193.66+32.12=8225.78

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

8193.66 + 10.1 = 8203.76


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

The Yetti said:


> 8193.66 + 10.1 = 8203.76


Skipped one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

+4.92 mi (not sure what the count is)


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

8240.8 + 4.4 = 8245.2

(I think I fixed the count.)


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Reignmann33 said:


> 8240.8 + 4.4 = 8245.2
> 
> (I think I fixed the count.)




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey, I actually fit somewhere for once 

8245.2 + 72.6 = 8317.8


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

8317.8 + 3.01 = 8320.81


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Do road miles count?


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

All miles count, road, mtn, trainer, etc. Just has to be pedaled

BTW I will be entering in all my miles at the end of the year. I have about 900 currently and have ALOT more to go to hit my personal goal.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

In that case....

8320.81 + 25.1 = 8345.91


----------



## South Ark (Mar 27, 2016)

8345.91 + 17.5 = 8363.41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

8363.41 + 30 = 8393.41

(1414.1 ytd)


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

8393.41 + 9.59 = 8403.00

Dich


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

8403 + 5.02 + 8405.02
Just got back from a ride. 
What I posted earlier was from the weekend.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm almost confused with the post above. I'm guess it should read
8403 + 5.02 = 8408.02

Is so,

8408.02 + 13.78 = *8421.80*


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

8,421.80 + 34.5 = 8,456.3

(1448 ytd) Slow week and competed in my first race Saturday


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12.65 Friday
18.25 Saturday
16.50 Sunday

Total 47.4 for the weekend

8,456.3 + 47.4 = *I gave wrong answer... lol*


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

HAMP said:


> 12.65 Friday
> 18.25 Saturday
> 16.50 Sunday
> 
> ...


Am I missing something or is the math wrong here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, I am an idiot. I only added the last day, and not the entire weekend...

It should be a total of 8503.7

8,456.3 + 47.4 = *8503.7*


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

8503.7 + 14.1 = 8517.8


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

8517.8 + 32.3 = 8550.1


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

8550.1 +31.1 = 8581.2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

8581.2 + 16.58 = 8597.78


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

8,597.78 + 46.9 = 8644.68

(1504 ytd)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

16.48 * 4 = 65.92

8644.68 + 65.92 =* 8710.6*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

8710.6 + 15.3 + 12.6 = 8738.5


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

8738.5 + 5.4 + 6.6 = 8750.5


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

8750.5 + 152.6 = 8903.1


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

8903.1 + 16.48 = *8919.58*


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

8919.58 + 7.6 = 8927.18


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what to record for a 45 Minute Spin class. I am attending a class twice a week and would love to include it in the challenge.

Thanks and apologies if this is not the place to ask this question.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

8927.18 + 7.71 = 8934.89


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

8934.89 + 151.0 = 9,085.89

(791.67 ytd 60.77 trails)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

9085.89 + 16.63 = *9102.52*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Through the end of May

9102.52 + 1880.3 =10,982.82


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

10,982.82 + 300 = 11,282.82


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11282.82 + 15.23 = *11298.05*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11298.05 + 15.35 = *11313.4*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

11313.4 + 4.4 = 11317.8


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11317.8 + 16.10 = *11333.9*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

11333.9 + 22.1 = 11356


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

11356 + 7.6 = 11363.6


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

8.04 miles on my first single track trial of the year. 
19.13 miles on one of those Track-to-Trails. it has one hella of an elevation

11363.6 + 27.17 = *11390.77*


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

11390.77 + 61.4 = 11452.17

(1565.4 ytd)


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

11452.17 + 6.1 = 11458.27


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

11458.27 + 20.68 = *11478.95*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

11478.95 + 77.43 = 11,556.38

(869.1 ytd 72.6 trails)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

11,556.38 + 7.5 = 11563.88


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

11,563.88 + 215.8 = 11,779.68 

593 ytd 60/40 road/MTB


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11779.68 + 460.36 = 12240.04

(460.36 ytd)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

12,240.04 + 6.3 = 12,246.34


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

12,246.34 + 7.67 = 12,254.01


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

12,254.01 + 10.4 = 12,264.41


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12,264.41 + 9.83 = *12274.24*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12274.24 + 8.43 = *12282.67*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12282.67 + 8.50 = *12291.17*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

12,291.17 + 9.25 = *12,300.42*

Come on boys, we got work to do to get to 50k !!!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12300.42 + 8.5 = *12308.92*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

12,308.92 + 6.4 = *12315.32*


----------



## SanDiegoMTB (Nov 25, 2014)

12315.32 + (Jan-Jun) 974.49 = 13289.81


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13289.81 + 9.13 = *13298.94*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13298.94 + 16.41 = *13315.35*


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

13315.35 + 44.62 (June)= 13354.97

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13354.97 + 16.51 = *13371.48*

I should have tripled that number, but the holiday came and I did the opposite and ate a lot... lol


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13,371.48 + 6.95 = 13,378.43

My number should have doubled but the humidity wore me out


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

13,378.43 + 111 = *13,489.43*

(1676.4 ytd)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,489.43 + 14.05 = *13503.48*


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

13503.48 + 27.4 = 13530.88


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13530.88 + 16.44 = *13547.32*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13,547.32 + 6.58 = 13,553.90


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

13,553.90 + 31.5 = *13,585.4*

(1707.9 ytd)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13585.4 + 16.0 = *13601.4*

That is day so far was the only day that I wanted to give up long before the mid-way of my ride. The second half of that ride really shouldn't count, because I glided a very good portion of it. Yes it was hot, but I have had hotter days. I suppose I'm lucky to have finished it.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Two dirt rides on my cross bike: 95.4km
Two dirt rides on my fat bike: 18.7km
= 114.1km
= 70.9 miles

13601.4
+70.9
=====
*13672.3*


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

13672.3 + 23.1 = 13695.4


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13695.4 + 10.14 = 13,705.54


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,705.54 + 33.41 = *13,738.95*

20miles one day, then did horrible the next with only 13.41


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13,738.95 + 8.27 = 13,747.22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

13,747.22 + 57.1 = *13,804.32*

(1,733.5 ytd)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,804.32 + 20.2 = *13,824.52*


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

13824.52 + 6.5 = 13831.02


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

13831.02 + 7.25 = 13838.27


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13838.27 + 34.16 = *13872.43*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13872.43 + 9.3 =* 13,881.73*


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

13,881.73 + 40.6 = *13,922.33*

(1774.1 ytd)


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

13,922.33 + 8.3 = *13,930.63*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

13,930.63 + 20.22 = *13,950.85*

I'm loving the more mileage I'm putting on, and look forward to more per day, and I dread at the end of the season when I won't be able to ride.

Living in Michigan with the snow isn't going to be as interesting, although the guy who works on bikes at my LBS rides everyday of the year(and he is 75yrs old).. so maybe I should be ashamed of myself, yet seeing him ride in the snow just doesn't thrill me.

had to do a fatman rant... lol


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

13,950.85 + 8.3 = *13,959.15*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

13,959.15 + 9.63 + 7.47 = *13,976.25*


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

13,976.25 + 300 =14,276.25


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

14276.25+255.29+ 7.67(july) =14,539.21

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,539.21 + 28.27 = *14,567.48*

Geez, doing the 8.07 trail is still soooo much harder then the long 20.20 miles on the streets.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

14,567.48 + 11.11 = *14,578.59*

I swear, miles done in over 90* heat and over 100* heat index should count as double!


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

14,578.59 + 8.05 = *14,586.64*


----------



## jamesplanckaert (May 5, 2011)

14,586.64 + 38.28 = 14,624.92

love my pivot 429 on long off road...comfort is everything. #265 is a lot if you aren't happy!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,624.92 + 20.02 = *14,644.94*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

14,644.94 + 9.81 = 14,654.75


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,654.75 + 20.02 = *16,674.77*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

16,674.77 +266.55 =16,941.32

(1,135.65 ytd 161.35 trails)


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

16941.32 + 85.1 = *17,026.42*

(1859.2 ytd)


----------



## Reignmann33 (Mar 3, 2011)

17,026.42 + 5.3 = *17,031.72*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

17,031.72 + 50.73 = *17,082.45*

10miles short of what it should have been. In the middle of one of my rides(3 separate rides), I caught a flat, and it was too hot to change a tire, pump it up and continue my ride.... I know, I know, what a weak excuse.

I called my wife like a little baby to come pick me up, and the first thing she said was "Where is the stuff to fix the flat"... lol

"I don't know, just come get me"


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

17,082.45 + 16.65 = *17,099.1*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

17099.1 + 20.22 = *17,119.32*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

17119.32 + 15.14 = *17,134.46*

I'm getting bummed, because I can feel its getting close to the end of the biking season for me. I'm not riding in the cold. I don't even know if warmer gear will make me happy.


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

17134.46 + 526.00 = 17660.46

Haven't posted since March, these are my commute miles and a few around town rides. Damaged meniscus has kept me off trails til now. Time to get busy.


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

17660.46 + 41.1 = 17701.56

Two solid days on the road.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

17,701.56 + 18.6 = *17,720.16*


----------



## adrian.glover (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm late to the party.. I track my miles religiously.. 1575.2 km so far this year for 978.78 miles

17,720.16 + 978.78 = *18,698.94*


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

18,698.94 + 64.1 = *18,763.04*

(1923.3 ytd)


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Whoops. Double post


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

18,763.94 +305.02= 19,068.96

I set a goal to hit 300 for August. I was a bit short of my goal last night, but one long ride was enough to close the gap. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

19,068.96+49.3 = 19,118.26

Mostly commute miles with some long way detours 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

19,118.26 + 7.56 + 9.01 + 5.7 = *19,140.53*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

19,140.53 + 8.73 + 10.51 + 8.38 = *19,168.15*


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

19,168.15 + 88.1 = *19,256.25*

(2011.4 ytd)


----------



## MMKLR (Feb 15, 2014)

19168.15 +1010 = 20178.15


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20178.15 + 13.51 = 20,191.66


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

20,191.66 + 8.7 = 20200.36


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

20200.36 + 95.70 = 20296.06

Some longish rides and couple weeks of commuting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

20,296.06 +135.6= 20,431.66

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20,431.66 + 8.96 + 9.72 = *20,450.34*


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20,450.34 + 8.59 = *20,458.93*


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

20,458.93 + 53.2 = *20,512.13*


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

20,512.13 + 41= 20,553.13

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

20,553.13+188.2= 20,741.33

Just found this thread and catching up, didn't ride that all at once. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

20,741.33 + 38 = 20,779.33


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

20,779.33 + 606.5 = *21,385.83 *

Been awhile since I have updated my totals...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

21385.53 + 1957=23342.53 1957 so far ds year (might include some running)


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

23342.53 + 3197 = 26539.53


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

26,539.53 + 4,027 = 30,566.53


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

30,566.53 + 989 = 31,555.53


That's my YTD since I just stumbled across this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

31555.53 + 1748 = 33303.53

Missed out on about 4 months of riding this year due to broken neck.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

being that I'm really a MIA mod... if someone wants to start up another year of this feel free to... please follow the formatting from years prior including the link to the last years (ie this) thread... PM me and I'll get it stickied and I'll leave this one up for a few weeks into the new year.

side note... I hope to get back to riding some next year... some severe depression and massive anxiety issues kept me from doing pretty much anything for a good part of 2016... meds have helped and I'm to the point that I feel like I have some energy to do things like cycling... I hope to pick up a MTB also... road riding is so much easier to fit into the schedule but riding the trails are so much more therapeutic...


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

33303.53+31 =33,334.53

Just finished an exciting couple days of riding in Moab. Happy New Year everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

33334.53+863 = 34197.53


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34197.53 + 1,138.48 = 35,336.01

(1,587.86 ytd)


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

35,336.01 + 1,656 = 36,992.01

Not bad for the year after having 2 total knee replacements.


----------



## TheLBrain (Jun 4, 2011)

36,992.01+1246.54=38,238.55


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

TheLBrain said:


> 36,992.01+1246.54=38,238.55


38238.55+3008= 41246.55


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

41246.55 + 3049 = 44295.55


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

44295.55+800= 45095.55 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

45095.55 + 221.4 = 45316.95


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

45316.95 + 853 = 46169.95


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Dammit!


----------

